# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Martech Box  Martech update Box III 0.1.2.2287

## mohamed73

*Martech update Box III 0.1.2.2287*  *Latest Update* :   *- PN-3000F-A 28184-JD45A Clarion Nissan PLEASE INIT - Cleaner
- PN-3124N-A Clarion Nissan PLEASE INIT - Cleaner
- PN-3124N-B 28184-EB46B Clarion Nissan PLEASE INIT - Cleaner
- PN-2804 CY03E Clarion Nissan PLEASE INIT - Cleaner
- RENRDW 231-10 VDO Renault
- 1YN1`CQ-MH8671G39100-SWA-G002 Matsu****a Honda
- CD- KIA 96160-1H000 Continental KIA
- F263 EUR 7 355 534 4040 Delphi Fiat
- 312 MP3 Aux Black 7 640 391 316 Bosh Fiat
- RCD 210 Candy 5K0 035 156A Technisat VW
- MF-622RV 39175SAA-G110-M1 Alpine Honda* 
How to update Box III? Run martech_ams3.exe or download:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Check supported models and functions in demo version:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Check our Youtobe channel for videos:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Best Regards* *Martech Team*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

